# Pics of my rescue Jacob flock...



## farmgirljen (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are pics of my small flock of jacobs I rescued last weekend. They are very thin and bony under all that wool- I will be shearing them soon. They are all pretty friendly and easy to handle, they follow a grain bucket anywhere,lol. 
3 of the ewes...







the other 2 ewes






the ram...


----------



## Gracie9205 (Apr 14, 2012)

Those are some awesome looking sheep!  I'm usually not a fan of the wool breeds, but these are fantastic!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 14, 2012)

These are some very nice looking sheep. Congrats on your flock!


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 14, 2012)

ooo lovely! i have a 2 horn jacob ewe, shes very sweet.. what kind of situation did the sheep come from? i see you say they are rescues..


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 15, 2012)

Those are some cool looking sheep!


----------



## farmgirljen (Apr 15, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> ooo lovely! i have a 2 horn jacob ewe, shes very sweet.. what kind of situation did the sheep come from? i see you say they are rescues..


The people who had them were advised by animal control to either take better care of them(which meant feed them, and get them in a better area) or get rid of them. They chose to get rid of them,since they claimed they could not afford to buy feed anymore, and put them on craigslist for free to a good home(preference given to someone who would take all of them-goats and sheep) Our email response telling what kind of home we could provide won out over 50 other repsonses. They were being kept in a tiny pen that was about 1ft deep in filthy muck.they had a falling down old shed to sleep in, and were being fed clippings from tree branches and the yard. The fencing was poor, and they said the reason animal control had gotten involved was because they got out on the hwy too many times trying to find grass alongside the road to eat. The ram had a tiny pen next to the pen the rest of them were in.His only shelter was an apple tree. They are very skinny and bony underneath all of that wool, but are doing much better now that they have been here for a week and are settling in, and getting fed.


----------



## dwbonfire (Apr 15, 2012)

wow, lucky for you! and even more lucky for the sheep! glad to hear they are settling in, they should bounce right back for ya since your taking much better care of them. i love the rams horns, they are clearly nicely bred sheep. too bad they had been so neglected!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 15, 2012)

Great job farmgirl as this old breed is still endangered. They look great and good luck with them.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Apr 16, 2012)

Look at those cool horns!

Liz


----------

